
Write Code That Writes Code - praveenscience
https://dev.to/mak12776/write-codes-that-writes-codes-568
======
ktpsns
The author describes DSLs and the concept of a compiler. Some people might
think of AI and LISP-like "programs that write even more intelligent
programs", but that's not what compilers do. They only translate.

Having said that,

> Never write programs with your fingers, always write programs that make
> codes

Obviously nobody writes a compiler for a mini problem which can solved with
some scripting language instead. That's a waste of time.

I wasted my time so many times when I wanted to invent a fancy new language.
It can be na exercise but frequently doesn't get someone closer to getting the
actual work done.

